# SE-R rear sway bar?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone have any idea how much it might cost me for a b13 SE-R rear sway bar from a junkyard?


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't think it would go for more than $25-30.

I got front and rear SE-R swaybars from a NWSR20Forum member for $30.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I got both of mine for around 45 or so form a junk yard.. then I had the powder coated adn I installed them, with ES bushing.. it is a good upgrade..


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Just make sure you get the rear brackets also. IIRC, they're a little different.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Tom - good point, the brackets are different. Bring a small torch to the yard. I've had trouble with these even on southern cars.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny J Reg said:


> *Tom - good point, the brackets are different. Bring a small torch to the yard. I've had trouble with these even on southern cars. *


Well the junkyard down here is big enough that they make you call up first, and they go out themselves to take the parts off you want. If they get everything off successfully I shouldn't have any problems putting them on will I?


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Just make sure they get *BOTH* mounting brackets *AND* the bolts.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

will somebody find me a rear se-r sway bar?? i some how lost mine when my drop springs were being installed....


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

TOOQIK said:


> *will somebody find me a rear se-r sway bar?? i some how lost mine when my drop springs were being installed.... *



I have one for an xe, like the one you HAD, lol


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I paid $75 for a new SE-R rear sway bar and got the energy suspension front & rear sway bar kits which included bushings,brackets and bolts. Great mod i felt a nice improvement in my cars handling...


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Adam, I have a B13 rear sway bar, off my '93. Replaced it with a ST bar last year. Let me know if you'd like it. Price is in the neighborhood mentioned above by others. No problem. 

PM or email me if you're interested. 

Just found my way over here from the SR20DEforum, and this is my first post.


----------



## nismo91 (May 1, 2002)

SERprise In WV said:


> *Just found my way over here from the SR20DEforum, and this is my first post.  *


 Same here!

Greg how's it feel to be a "NEWBIE" again. LOL!


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Good greif! All of you guys are here!


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I have an XE and am interested in getting sway bars. Is the one from above still available? Please post here


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Sorry, Adam has made an offer on it. If the deal falls through, then by all means, it's yours, Natrix. 

It feels okay to be a newbie once again, guys. Gotta' start somewhere...


----------



## nismo91 (May 1, 2002)

Subculture said:


> *Good greif! All of you guys are here! *


LOL

What can you do? Someone shouts "Nissan" and off we go. Give us more input!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

I recently switched mine over, and the brackets are all the same..

so to say its.. completey.. on off swap


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R (May 24, 2002)

I have an NX2000 rear swaybar that I don't need. Its slightly bent in the middle and the bushings should be replaced but it worked fine and its free if you pay shipping.


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Is that NX2K sway bar still up for grabs? How much would it be to ship to KS?


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R (May 24, 2002)

Sorry, you missed it by about a year


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

That's what I figured, but thanks anyways!


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

The SE-R stock sway bars are garbage the front one is hollow and the rear one is the size of a coat hanger,suspension techniques is the way 2 go. great handling.


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R (May 24, 2002)

Ozman: You should see the sway bars on the non se-r models they are even thinner. As far as the rear bars go ST bars are ok but I recommend the nutech adjustable rear bar (not produced anymore) or the updated copy which I think is made by Progress. I don't recommend anything larger then the stock SE-R front bar because it will introduce too much understeer. Some autocrossers even switch to the non se-r front bar to help the car rotate even better.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The se-r rear bar is 15mm vs. 10mm for the non se-r models. It may not sound like a big deal but my car handles way better with the oem se-r bars & ES sway bar poly bushing kits. This is the way to go imo if you don't want to spend $250 plus on aftermarket bars...


----------



## eXEmplary (Jul 30, 2003)

Sunny J Reg (or anyone else),
you mentioned bringing a torch to the yard to cut off the SE-R brackets ... does this mean I'd have to *weld* them on an XE?

I mean, if I buy a set of OEM SE-R bars off someone here at the forum or wherever, can I just bolt them on my XE, or is major surgery required?

From what I've read, I'm pretty sure they just drop in.

Thanks!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

isnt the front sway bar the same as a se-r? i thought it was just the rear sway bar that was different?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

you'll need to use the larger se-r center u brackets & rubber bushings since the bar is bigger. i just ordered the energy suspension sway bar kit, which gives you all new brackets,poly bushings and bolts. the endlinks just bolt-on to the rear struts...


----------

